# Could someone please post Screenshots of this DVR?



## Nostalgic (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey all.

After much lurking and research here I have decided to dump Direct and go to Dish. I just bought my first HD TV (Samsung 4095 LCD) so it was time to choose.

The HD DVR is VERY important to me. In the past, I have never liked Dish's interface and menu etc. But, this DVR gets great reviews and seems to be the preferred one by most.

I haven't been able to find any screenshots of the actual main menu as well as the screen used for browsing channels etc.

Could someone either post this or point me in the right direction (tried searching various words but found nothing). I have already seen the the DBS review but those pics were more from the setup screens.

I'm basically looking for screen captures of the commonly used screens for every day watching and recording.

Thanks for your help!!!

N.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm surprised there's no program guide shots in that review.... Then again, the guide looks very, very similar to their other new receivers so many have already seen what it looks like.

Anyway, there's some shots of the guide here, http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=56125.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you are going to Dish HD with a 622 DVR, The guide can be expanded to show 3 hours of programming with 7 rows of channels and still show your active program in a window on the upper right and program info for the highlighted program in the upper left. If you hit enter on a future highlighted program you are taken to the record menu. (enter on a currently running program just changes the channel.) If you hit search, you are taken to the search menu preprogrammed to search for all other episodes of that program.


----------



## epaul (Aug 16, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> If you are going to Dish HD with a 622 DVR, The guide can be expanded to show 3 hours of programming with 7 rows of channels and still show your active program in a window on the upper right and program info for the highlighted program in the upper left. If you hit enter on a future highlighted program you are taken to the record menu. (enter on a currently running program just changes the channel.) If you hit search, you are taken to the search menu preprogrammed to search for all other episodes of that program.


Dang, didn't know about that search option, thanks. :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nostalgic said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm basically looking for screen captures of the commonly used screens for every day watching and recording.
> 
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/yosu6n


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Nostalgic.

No reason to wonder around the net looking for pictures. THe 622 review focused on the differences between it and the 942. If you go to the 942 review and look at the second PDF you will find what you are looking for.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39968


----------



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nostalgic said:


> Hey all.
> 
> After much lurking and research here I have decided to dump Direct and go to Dish. I just bought my first HD TV (Samsung 4095 LCD) so it was time to choose.
> 
> ...


The screen shots here are pretty much self-explanatory. The VIP622 has been great at my house, despite several power outages up here in the Great Northwest. It's easy to use and very flexible. It's my first DVR. I look at the book once in a while to do things I use less frequently, but overall, it's very easy to use.

I have the same TV and it works great with the VIP622. Two (minor) issues... I've seen a couple of breakdowns in signal where the picture pixelates and loses signal... always on satellite 129. If I wait a few minutes, it goes away.

The Samsung's picture is fabulous. The sound isn't. I have a small room, so my SoundMatters system works great, a big improvement over the installed ones.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can also go to the Tech Portal, then click "Interactive Menus" for a self-guided tour.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help! This is a great resource and community.

I think I'll make the deal on Feb 1st to get the 622 free and clear.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good one Bobabird... Forgot about that source.. I will remember it next time.


----------

